# A fun joinery plane



## teenagewoodworker

thats cool. i can see what you mean about the knobs from the picture. thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55

John,

This is a nice review. I do not have one of these but may have to consider adding one to my collection of hand tools.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## GaryK

Very nice looking tool! Thanks for the review.


----------



## croessler

I was hoping somebody would post a review on this plane; i've been considering the purchase of an old Stanley plow plane. I may now have to reconsider that….


----------



## Dorje

This has been on my list… I got to check it out at the Woodworking show last week…

I still haven't commited to its purchase yet…

I'd like to have the functions of this plane though! So, it's staying toward the top of the list.

Did you buy it with all the cutters? Or, did you start with the 1/4" and will work in the other cutters as needed?


----------



## Grumpy

Nifty tool.


----------



## ShannonRogers

I have been meaning to post a review on this for a while. I think I was one of the first people to buy this one when Veritas came out with it. I have been using it for more than six months now and I love it. The adjustments are so easy and it is amazing how much I turn to it for rabbets and dados. I haven't had any problems with the knobs, but I have pianist long fingers so that might be it. I found it to be great for doing half laps at the end of boards. If you score your lines when doing cross cuts it works like a charm with no chip out either. It's very light weight, and just a blast to use.


----------



## johnjoiner

Dorje, I got the other cutters too. I've used a couple of them. I've used the plane for grooves for a panel, and for rabbets. Worked will on both.


----------



## grovemadman

It sure is a beautiful tool. Some day I will get one. Veritas makes nice stuff!


----------



## tenontim

This is a nice looking plane. Veritas does make nice planes. I have an old Record no. 44 that does the same job, and I have about 6 different size cutters. What is the length of this plane? Judging from the size of you bench vise, it is only a little longer than the no.44.


----------



## Karson

A nice looking plane. I've got one of them that I won in a contest. They work great.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice plane and a good review. I like the Veritas planes as well. Karson - if I ever won a contest it would surely be for something of little or no value, Congratulations on winning yours.


----------



## Loren

I think I will hold on to my Stanley #46 plane for now, but this
looks like a nice plane - though pricey compared to the 
not-scarce Stanley #45 plane.

Plow planes are imperfect. If you are accustomed to cutting
grooves with a router you may like plow planes. If you usually
do it with a table saw you'll find planes slow and fussy.

In my experience brittle hardwoods like cherry, maple, oak
and ash don't take hand-plowing with a lot of grace. Confine
you plow-plane work to softer woods and you'll marvel at the
smoothness of cut. Planing difficult woods will have you grumbling.

That's my experience - and the #46 cuts smoother than most
due to the skewed blade.

I'll pass on the Veritas. Lee Valley makes some good stuff. I guess
you have to look honestly at how much you prefer hand-work if
you are going to do it this way.

BTW - it's quickest probably to cut a groove or two with a table
saw (bumping the fence over to get more width) and then 
trim off the waste with an inverted chisel or a crank-neck chisel.


----------



## WayneC

This plane was based on the Record 044 if I understand correctly. Another good used plane to pick up in this class is the Record 043. They can be found on ebay.

Fellow LJ Alf has a review of this plane on her web site as well

http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/smallplow.html


----------

